# Another vote thread - this time for Liquid Wax !



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Just wanted opinions, this time on your favourite liquid wax, from the list above.

Main importance being ease of use and looks ( durability not so important )

The list above are all liquid waxes I have, but just want to see if your opinions match mine 

Thanks all


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Can't see a list Mark?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

On there now mate


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Both Nattys and Aqua Wax are good - Aqua Wax is the first 'detailing' product I ever used! I genuinely couldn't choose between the two.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Optimum Car Wax


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I've gone other. Don't think you can beat bh hydra wax


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Collinite 845


----------



## mare8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Car Key said:


> Optimum Car Wax


X2
Just top up colly 476 with OCW ....great results!!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Collinite 845 - Everything you could ever want in a wax :thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

In the 845 camp. 

Fish


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

hydra wax


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I dont use liquid waxes.The only ones ive got are megs tec 1/2.
Whether theyre technically waxes are up for debate but they say wax on the bottle so


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Mark,

Drop me a pm with your address and I'll send you something to try. 

Alan W


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

concours blue ice ;-)


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

845 again here, and not for the smell..........


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

*Hampshire Detailer* said:


> concours blue ice ;-)


I like the look of this wax, but could not find it on the website last time I looked ?


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

845 for me also


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

845 or Optimum for me too


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Mark

I've just got a batch in so ill send that as a gift if you like `


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Concours CC said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> I've just got a batch in so ill send that as a gift if you like `


Thanks mate - I am planning to buy that £99 kit you have on your website as soon as I have some spare funds as I really like the look of your products and they look the biz in those silver bottles. I plan to keep the full range you do on my van to use alongside my AF and AG stuff 

But I would love to try out the liquid wax you do mate, so thank you very much for that 

I will have to contact you soon ( by phone ) as I want to chat and find out all I need to know about your full range so I can get best use out of them all.

Hope to buy the full £99 kit early next month :thumb:


----------



## Ramigojag (Dec 17, 2011)

I always go with AG HD Wax


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

845, prima epic or ocw for me


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Optimum Car Wax from me too :thumb:
Prima Hydro if they've sold out


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks mate - I am planning to buy that £99 kit you have on your website as soon as I have some spare funds as I really like the look of your products and they look the biz in those silver bottles. I plan to keep the full range you do on my van to use alongside my AF and AG stuff
> 
> But I would love to try out the liquid wax you do mate, so thank you very much for that
> 
> ...


I have just purchased this kit - :thumb:

Some cracking products within the range.

Regards 
Dave Naxton


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Only used aqua wax out of the


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Only used aqua wax out of the ones on your list works well for me


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

It woulld have been 845, but Concours Car Care's Blue Ice is the 845 beater


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Collinite 845. 

Werkstat Carnuba Jett.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Meguiars gold class is decent, does not last long, but it gives a slight wettness to the paint, just like a glaze, its good stuff.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Optimum car wax. Looks nice and wet like P21S concours!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Tiptronic said:


> It woulld have been 845, but Concours Car Care's Blue Ice is the 845 beater


Yes, I have heard nothing but good things about this wax, cant wait to try it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Tiptronic said:


> It woulld have been 845, but Concours Car Care's Blue Ice is the 845 beater


It's only been out for a few weeks? How can you say that already?

I'm sure it's awesome, but Collinite 845 has proven durability.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Has to be bh hydra wax


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Can i throw Megs Ultimate Liquid Wax into the mix?

Got to try my sample on the RS this week and it left a nice wet look behind, great flake pop too 


























Sorry the pics aren't great, only had the iPhone to hand.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Prima Banana Gloss. Wipe on, wipe off. Excellent stuff and great beading.


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Another vote for OCW


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

Car Key said:


> Optimum Car Wax


My choice as well.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Car Key said:


> Optimum Car Wax


+1

For ease of use, nowt beats it really... oh, and it looks good!

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

another vote for optimum car wax, ticks all the boxes


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Vics concoure 3oz,nothing will come close to tha in that amount.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

RussZS said:


> It's only been out for a few weeks? How can you say that already?
> 
> I'm sure it's awesome, but Collinite 845 has proven durability.


The OP stated (durability not so important ) :thumb:

I have used both products and early tests are showing that the CCC product is very durable, only time will tell of it's full durability.

Collinite 845 is an awesome product and will always rate highly on polls like this, but it's not the easiest of products to apply when compared to some of the spray on waxes.

Regards 
Dave Naxton


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Vics concoure 3oz,nothing will come close to tha in that amount.


Ain't a liquid wax, mate


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Collinite 845 for me


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Another for Bilt Hamber's Hydra wax :thumb:.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Collinite 845 :thumb:

Luv it


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Collinite 845. :thumb:


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Prima Banana Gloss. Gives an amazing depth and gloss to paint. Easiest wax in the world to apply. Very underated in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

AG Aqua Wax for me.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Colli 845, so easy to apply and buff off!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

one that seems to get over looked now a days is clearkote carnauba moose


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

IanG said:


> Collinite 845


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

RussZS said:


> It's only been out for a few weeks? How can you say that already?
> 
> I'm sure it's awesome, but Collinite 845 has proven durability.


It has been tested prior to release

Sent you a text :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

'Speed' wax Posted First Class this morning Mark! 

You can use it after washing the car as a drying aid and to add protection at the same time. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I have tested Blue Ice as have others.

I got my first batch of this weeks ago. Its been on a car i did for 5 weeks and still performing. I will not compare it and tbh ive not had exerience with 845 but what i do know is that Blue ice is easy to use, easy off and on and has good protection properties but like anything in the detailing game. We have our faves don't we?

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DPN said:


> The OP stated (durability not so important ) :thumb:
> 
> I have used both products and early tests are showing that the CCC product is very durable, only time will tell of it's full durability.
> 
> ...


I'm very aware of all of this, and I am in no way slating Blue Ice and in fact I'll be trying it as I like to assess everything that is released. I was just questioning the '845 killer' remark - as it seems a bit unjustified at this stage.

Clearly everyone is allowed an opinion (be that biased or not ).

Russ.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Smart wax is a slight aio. Nattys is more lsp only orientated as is AG aqua wax though aquawax is more a quick fix wax it wet product. Used all and found all have there benefits and downfalls. Out of all it would be Samrtwax though I love the AG radiant wax polish for aio along with Chemical guys wet mirror finish atm. AF tripple and Dodo Juice need for speed are also great aio products. Again, so many products on the market to choose from Mark and each user has there own preferences.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

For looks, ease of use I would go for prima range


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

RussZS said:


> It's only been out for a few weeks? How can you say that already?
> 
> I'm sure it's awesome, but Collinite 845 has proven durability.


OP's words: "Main importance being ease of use and looks ( durability not so important )"

Now I have used both 845 and Blue Ice. I used the same vehicle for both. For ease of use, I have found them similarly easy to use. However, Blue Ice definitely gives a better look than 845 as far as I am concerned. And if the durability goes as well as in testing, then that is another bonus. :thumb:

The OP wanted peoples opinions, and that is what we are all expressing. No-ones opinion is wrong, even if it is different from another. The wax market would be very small if we all went for the same wax.

So yes, when the 845 bottle is empty, there is already a container of Blue Ice ready to take it's place. :thumb:

All the Best
Chris


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone - Concours Blue Ice is the one I am going for next from everything I have seen and read - along with the rest of Concours products to go alongside my AF and AG


----------



## alex65 (Dec 31, 2011)

colli 845.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Tiptronic said:


> OP's words: "Main importance being ease of use and looks ( durability not so important )"
> 
> Now I have used both 845 and Blue Ice. I used the same vehicle for both. For ease of use, I have found them similarly easy to use. However, Blue Ice definitely gives a better look than 845 as far as I am concerned. And if the durability goes as well as in testing, then that is another bonus. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Okay fair enough - again not that you're biased 

I'll do a test on my GF's car of the two 50/50 then and see how they compare.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

My favourite is Bilt Hamber hydra-wax.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Okay fair enough - again not that you're biased
> 
> I'll do a test on my GF's car of the two 50/50 then and see how they compare.


It's quite simple really: I have both, and tried both on the same vehicle. I actually DO prefer the deeper gloss of BI.

On the vehicle concerned the 845 didn't last as long as expected, partly why I took the opportunity to cleanse it down and try Blue Ice.

I really think you ought to try it before passing judgement on the product or the people. Bias? Oh, that must be why I have products from numerous different ranges then, as well as CCC. :lol:

Have a good day :thumb: and enjoy Saturday :buffer:

All the Best
Chris

P.S Wonder if Mike will be getting the white coat out?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Colly 845.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Prima Banana Gloss


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

It would be 845 for me but I havent tried this blue ice either so cant comment on that. But I HAVE tried a multitude of waxes in the last 10 years including some that is over £7000


----------

